# Need help with first TruGreen experience.



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

I had my first TruGreen experience today after signing up in the beginning of the month and it was a Grub app. Ive never used TruGreen before, or had any type of grub control experience for that matter. I am curious as to how it works. He activated my cameras on my house so I was able to see him in action. I have approx 11k sqft, his summary states he applied 42lbs of Merit broadcasted. My front lawn is shaped like a "U" with my house in the middle. He made 1 pass across the front of the house, closest to the house, then he drove down the middle of the lawn to the other side of U and I lost him on my camera. He started the treatment at 12:14 and was on my front porch by 12:23 placing the invoice. Does this seem normal for this type of treatment? He didn't cover any of my other lawn except for the pass he made along the top where it meets my walkway, should he have gone back and forth over the entire sqft of the lawn? Of course, I am skeptical of TruGreen to begin with based on others experiences so maybe this is the way its done and I'm just anxious.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Smells like a rat, and only 9 minutes of service … he's superman. I've never used Merit, but the bag label I found says 1.4 to 1.8 lb per 1,000 sqft application. That would be almost 20 lbs on the high side for 11,000 sqft. Maybe he used something different?


----------



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

Heres his visit summary.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

The applied service rate is okay then. TruGreen supermen - they've got fast little legs :mrgreen:


----------



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

So an update.... I specifically told trugreen to not apply anything in the backyard because we have dogs and we just dont want to have the back yard treated.... well the backyard was done... adding about another 10k sqft . So roughly 20ksqft in 9 minutes..... and am livid!


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Reminds me of my Dad's experience with a lawn care company (I want to say Chemlawn) he was using when I was a teen. My Dad happened to be home when the tech came by and the guy did so little work for the amount of money they were charging that my Dad decided to start doing it himself.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

massgrass said:


> the guy did so little work for the amount of money they were charging that my Dad decided to start doing it himself.


Ding ding ding, we have a winner.

SPB903, hang around here long enough, and hopefully TLF will give you the tools you need to do this on your own. Then you don't have to worry about lawn-care companies.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

TruGreen, Weed Man, etc are all a scam. I'd fire them ASAP.


----------



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> massgrass said:
> 
> 
> > the guy did so little work for the amount of money they were charging that my Dad decided to start doing it himself.
> ...


Thanks, thats what Im hoping will happen, I am looking forward to it. I am slowly learning for sure.


----------



## SPB903 (Aug 8, 2018)

Rockinar said:


> TruGreen, Weed Man, etc are all a scam. I'd fire them ASAP.


And thats exactly what I did this morning. The rep on the phone kept trying to slide in "30% off for the rest of your apps". I had to actually insist he cancel my service. First service Friday, cancelled on Monday. All of my neighbors have very nice lawns, I cannot see any weeds. I originally thought they use TruGreen but they actually use a local guy who I was able to actually talk to on the phone and knew my neighborhood. I am looking forward to meeting him to talk about a plan of action. Eventually though I would like to be able to manage it myself.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

SPB903 said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> > TruGreen, Weed Man, etc are all a scam. I'd fire them ASAP.
> ...


The best plan and mode of action. I cannot believe the $$$ savings and *complete* satisfaction overall of doing it myself.

I have learned a tremendous amount of information, data, assistance, etc that I felt it was right to make the plunge again. I love my new hobby, and it just feels good to walk among the lawn and be proud of something so magnificent.


----------

